# State your Tang Soo Do lineage!



## Muwubu16858

I was just interested to see how far down the branches of the Moo Duk Kwan family tree everyone is at.

I will start with myself:

My teacher trained at the Moo Duk Kwan central gym starting in 1960, and learned from GM Hwang Kee.

GM Hwang Kee>>>>>>James Lee>>>>>>Michael Sabia Jr.

I am second generation Moo Duk Kwan.

My teacher is also a student of, and the successor to Tang Soo Do Y.M.C.A. style, under GM Oh Sae Joon, who was a student of Hwang Kee from the founding in 1945.

Hwang Kee
       ||
       \/
Oh Sae Joon>>>>James Lee>>>>Michael Sabia Jr. 

I am also second generation TSD Y.M.C.A.


----------



## MBuzzy

Since I've moved around a lot, I've had many lineages....but I would probably base it on my Korean lineage.

Hwang Kee
Hae Young Tae
Kim Jong Sok
Kim Song Ki
Lee Hon In
Choe Ki Un
Craig Mills <---- Me

But I do feel it important to say that while this is the "official" lineage, most of the older Koreans did practice directly with Hwang Kee on a regular basis.  While I was in Korea, I was always told that Kim Song Ki was a direct student of Hwang Kee (while my instructor and his instructor trained with Hwang Kee regularly as well, they did not consider him their direct instructor), but when you research the books here, there are a lot more steps!

Lineages are rather difficult to trace, because of the open way that we teach.  For example, my American lineage, would go Myself, My Instructor, His Instructor, HC Hwang, Hwang Kee.  So if you are a member of the US Federation, you are never more than 2 steps from the President with our system of regions and such.


----------



## nathanwc

My lineage from American Tang Soo Do is as follows

GM Hwang Kee
GM JC Shin
GM Chuck Norris and GM Pat Johnson
GM Dennis Ichikawa
M Mark COx


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil

In my first Tang Soo Do experience (10th gup to Eedan):
1975-1983
GM Hwang Kee,
Jae Jun Kim,
David J. Praim
Harvey Schwartz and Rob Hogan
Me.

My second experience:
1983 - 2006

GM Hwang Kee,
O Sae Jun,
Kim, Chung Il, (Bon Bon-475)
Me (Don Bon-22985)


----------



## L4WM4N

Would it be appropriate to post here with the rank of 1st Gup? 
Here it is none the less ... as I've come to understand it.

Grandmaster Hwang Kee, the founder of Tang Soo Do (Soo Bahk Do) Moo Duk Kwan, passed away in July 2002 and was succeeded by his only son, Master Hwang as Grandmaster of the Moo Duk Kwan. Master Hwang is the highest ranking master instructor in the world today. 

Master Rick Bailey, currently 6th degree, began his martial arts training in 1969 in South Arkansas under Master Joe Weeks. Master Bailey later became a direct student of Master Hyun Chul Hwang in 1978. 

I began my martial arts training in January 2007 under Master Rick Bailey.


----------



## JoelD

L4WM4N said:


> Would it be appropriate to post here with the rank of 1st Gup?


 
Why not? Your lineage is what it is whether you're a 10th gup, 1st gup or 5th dan... 

Here's mine...

KJN Hwang Kee
KJN H.C. Hwang
Master Jeong Sook Lee (DB 1370)
SBN Marlene Kachevas (DB 20786)
SBN Lisa Kozak (DB 23540)


----------



## Dana

Hwang Kee
KIM, Jae Joon (Dan bon #38)
Me (Dan Bon #14676 under KIM, Jae Joon)

After GM KIM, Jae Joon's death in 1/2007, I began an association with the International Association of Korean Martial Arts (IAKMA) under GM KIM, Chung Il (Dan Bon 475).  As you know, KIM, Chung Il was a student under OH, Sae Joon (Dan Bon around 25).

Dana Vaillancourt


----------



## Brandonlow

JoelD said:


> Why not? Your lineage is what it is whether you're a 10th gup, 1st gup or 5th dan...
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> KJN Hwang Kee
> KJN H.C. Hwang
> Master Jeong Sook Lee (DB 1370)
> SBN Marlene Kachevas (DB 20786)
> SBN Lisa Kozak (DB 23540)



Brandon Low Dan Bon #28481 
Trained under Master Del Low
Master Low was trained under Master Jeong Sook Lee. 
Jeong Sook Lee trained under Kwan Jang Nim Hwang Kee


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Hwang Kee
Sok Ho KANG
Chuck Hannah
Benjamin Rush < me


----------



## kitkatninja

Posted mine here: Post your lineage to GM Hwang Kee


----------



## jondoe297

Hwang Kee
Cha, Jae-Won
Pak, Song-Ki
Me


----------



## Kinghercules

Mines would be:
Toyama Kanken
Ki Whang Kim 
Me (1st Dan)


And then it would be:
Toyama Kanken
Ki Whang Kim
Albert Cheeks
Me (2nd-4th Dan)


----------



## mgotangsoodo

It's been awhile:
(I grew up in NJ in the 80s)

GM Hwang Kee
HC Hwang
(???)
Master Linda Morey
me: (1st Dan)


----------



## chuksan

My lineage to Grandmaster Hwang Kee

GM Hwang Kee
Chong Soo Hong
Chong Bok Lee
GM Kyongwon Ahn
Myself

I started in Tang Soo Do in July 1971 with GM Kyongwon Ahn. I had the pleasure of Meeting GM Hwang Kee
in 1975. I am still  a Student of Grandmaster Kyongwon Ahn.  Some have put Jong Soo Hong in GM Ahns lineage, it was Chong Soo Hong.
Grandmaster Kyongwon Ahn has the Dan number 763


----------

